# Epson WF7610 Printhead problems



## Tghini (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey, Everyone
I let pigment ink sit too long (Hotzone CISS) in my WF7610 and the ink has apparently dried in the printheads. 
I've run through numerous cleaning cycles
I purchased a printhead cleaning kit and ran it through the heads
I did multiple cleaning cycles again

Still nothing.

Have I ruined the printer? 
Should I try to find/replace the printheads?

Please help!


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Tghini said:


> Hey, Everyone
> I let pigment ink sit too long (Hotzone CISS) in my WF7610 and the ink has apparently dried in the printheads.
> I've run through numerous cleaning cycles
> I purchased a printhead cleaning kit and ran it through the heads
> ...


If the heads are not recoverable then just replace the printer. These are not made to have the heads replaced. A 7610 is about $150 if you search online. 

One thing that might help is to try to "soak" the print head with a cleaning fluid.


----------



## Tghini (Mar 13, 2008)

Amw said:


> If the heads are not recoverable then just replace the printer. These are not made to have the heads replaced. A 7610 is about $150 if you search online.
> 
> One thing that might help is to try to "soak" the print head with a cleaning fluid.


Thanx, AMW

Looks like replacement may be my only option.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

